# California



## WillowTree

windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.


----------



## WillowTree

Plasmaball said:


> link or you posting your random thoughts?



how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?


----------



## Full-Auto

Plasmaball said:


> link or you posting your random thoughts?



This is from 2005

USATODAY.com - Wind turbines taking toll on birds of prey

From 2009

Bird deaths present problem at wind farms - USATODAY.com

2009 Again

http://www.examiner.com/wildlife-co...fornia-condors-wind-farms-on-collision-course


----------



## Lovebears65

Why isnt the EPA up there on their asses . Oh yeah this is Boama pet project. I mean they were all over TX and oil fields over a lizard but killing eagles are acceptable


----------



## TruthSeeker56

WillowTree said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
Click to expand...


The big question is.........are YOU willing to go OFF THE GRID to save 1,000 birds a day from dying?


----------



## Sallow

So, like the debt thing..you've guys suddenly started to care about something else?

Well here's news.

Glass buildings kill plenty of birds. So do power lines. So do airports. So do cars.

No threads by conservatives bitching about those things.


----------



## Luissa

Never clean your windows with windex then.


----------



## cutter

I think they should only build wind farms in duck and goose flyways. They could recoup some of the high cost of wind generated energy by selling duck and geese in a wind energy butcher shop. It's win/win.


----------



## Warrior102

Not to mention how many bugs these things are killing.


----------



## MeBelle

TruthSeeker56 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big question is.........are YOU willing to go OFF THE GRID to save 1,000 birds a day from dying?
Click to expand...


I see lots of pics of wind turbines but zero pics of dead birds.

Where in the heck is PETA on this????>?


----------



## MeBelle

Warrior102 said:


> Not to mention how many bugs these things are killing.



Bugs are some peoples food, ya know, like chocolate covered grasshoppers...wait a minute, bugs don't fly as high as a turbine!!!


----------



## Luissa

MeBelle60 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention how many bugs these things are killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs are some peoples food, ya know, like chocolate covered grasshoppers...wait a minute, bugs don't fly as high as a turbine!!!
Click to expand...


Don't birds eat bugs?


----------



## cutter

People are killed everyday by energy created by wind energy. They should be held to she same liability as the firearms industry. They should have known people would be killed by their product.


----------



## Luissa

If it is Seagulls and and Pigeons being killed, good riddance.
I would personally release thousands of pigeons next to a wind farm. They are evil creatures, and I have no problem with them dying.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lovebears65 said:


> Why isnt the EPA up there on their asses . Oh yeah this is Boama pet project. I mean they were all over TX and oil fields over a lizard but killing eagles are acceptable



That is a symptom of the insanity of our times I guess.  California has filed suit against homeowners who presumed to clear brush away from their homes to reduce the fire hazazrd because it could disturb the habitat of a protected rat.  I guess its okay if the wild fires kill the rats.

Environmentalists protested the oil drilling platforms like crazy because it would 'harm sensitive ocean habitat.'   They still do even though it is apparent that ocean life adopted the platforms as new coral reefs and thrive around them.

Environmentalist protested expansions of oil drilling activity in the Texas Panhandle because it would disturb the habitat of some kind of rare toad or some such.  Well the toad is thriving just fine plus despite numerous oil activity all over the place, the area is now teeming with deer, antelope and other wildlife that once did not exist in that area and has now moved in there.

Environmentalist have demanded that farmer's crops dry up from lack of water lest too much water be taken from the Rio Grande and thereby risk the habitat of the silvery minnow that exists only in the middle Rio Grande in New Mexico.  Well we have now endured several years of severe drought that has dried up much of the silvery minnow's usual habitat anyway.  The fish, however, simply moved upstream or downstream to where it is still wet and are doing just fine.

But wind farms are good.  Wind farms are green.  Wind farms are darlings of the environmentalists.

So the eagles be damned.


----------



## Luissa

This is a little different Fox. We all know that...
It would be like banning cars because birds are dumb enough to fly into them.


----------



## Mr Natural

And every US military escapade since the end of WWII up to and including the Iraq Fiasco has killed or maimed thousands for no good reason.

I didn't remember hearing a lot of bitching form the right on those "noble" adventures.


----------



## WillowTree

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so no link?
Click to expand...


so, no answer?


----------



## Lovebears65

Here is a link for the ones who are wanted it  The green killer: Scores of protected golden eagles dying after colliding with wind turbines | Mail Online


----------



## Luissa

Mr Clean said:


> And every US military escapade since the end of WWII up to and including the Iraq Fiasco has killed or maimed thousands for no good reason.
> 
> I didn't remember hearing a lot of bitching form the right on those "noble" adventures.



the faux outrage 


I personally hate birds, I know we need them for some reason, but I hate them.. I think they work for the devil.


Plus there is the fact that deforestation has more effect on the bird population than wind farms do. No mention about how building that new strip mall and taking over a birds habitat does more harm than the wind farms..
We had a bald eagle that lives some where behind where I worked, along with plenty of deer. They are all gone as of this week...They tore down all the trees for a new apartment building, because we need one more of those in this town. LOL


----------



## peach174

It's the habitat of lizards in Texas.
They are trying to say that it is some endangered species and named it some kind rare type that is golden in color.
It's the same lizard we have all over the desert south west. If you take any of them that are green and put them in sand they turn from green to gold.It is still the same lizard.
That is the way they operate. Make up things so that they can save everything.
Unless it is politically incorrect like the birds for clean energy.


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, no answer?
Click to expand...


Did you look into how many birds are killed via colliding with a car or glass building every year?


----------



## Mr Natural

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> so no link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, no answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you look into how many birds are killed via colliding with a car or glass building every year?
Click to expand...


Or how many are killed by cats?


----------



## konradv

WillowTree said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
Click to expand...


How many lies are acceptable to you?  Failure to cite is _prima facie _evidence!!!


----------



## konradv

WillowTree said:


> windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.



Easy fix.  My fan at home has a guard.*  NEXT.* 

YES, green IS grand.


----------



## WillowTree

konradv said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fix.  My fan at home has a guard.*  NEXT.*
> 
> YES, green IS grand.
Click to expand...


I told ya to axe a eagle.


----------



## WillowTree

konradv said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many lies are acceptable to you?  Failure to cite is _prima facie _evidence!!!
Click to expand...


how many dead eagles are acceptable to you?


----------



## Luissa

Mr Clean said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, no answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look into how many birds are killed via colliding with a car or glass building every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or how many are killed by cats?
Click to expand...


Willow doesn't have a problem with cats... She is for the killing of birds.


----------



## G.T.

How many little eggs do we eat with our breakfasts every day?

And how about, gasp.....our BAKING!! aBORTION!


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many lies are acceptable to you?  Failure to cite is _prima facie _evidence!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many dead eagles are acceptable to you?
Click to expand...


I bet you didn't protest the building of some apartment building or building that took over their habitat. 

Did these wind farms take over their habitat or are they just flying into the turbines???


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Mr Clean said:


> And every US military escapade since the end of WWII up to and including the Iraq Fiasco has killed or maimed thousands for no good reason.
> 
> I didn't remember hearing a lot of bitching form the right on those "noble" adventures.



I don't remember a lot of bitching from you LEFTISTS when Truman initiated the Korean War, Kennedy and Johnson escalated the Vietnam War, Carter initiated a military raid inside of a foreign sovereign nation (Iran), Clinton sent the U.S. military to intervene in the Yugoslavia civil war, and Obama escalated the Afghan War, sent Navy Seals into a foreign sovereign nation to kill a terrorist (Pakistan), and initiated a bombing campaign against another foreign sovereign nation (Libya).

Leftists are good at ONE thing.  HYPOCRISY.


----------



## 007

Wind turbine farms are freakin' stupid. They cost more to build and maintain than they produce. You don't see any more of the damn ugly things being built, and as soon as the ones they did build are beyond repair, they'll start to tear them down. Good riddance to a stupid idea.


----------



## MeBelle

Luissa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention how many bugs these things are killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs are some peoples food, ya know, like chocolate covered grasshoppers...wait a minute, bugs don't fly as high as a turbine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't birds eat bugs?
Click to expand...


Bugs are smart enough to stay away from turbines.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

MeBelle60 said:


> I see lots of pics of wind turbines but zero pics of dead birds.
> 
> Where in the heck is PETA on this????>?



PETA is too busy killing dogs and cats to worry about this.


----------



## Two Thumbs

TruthSeeker56 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link or you posting your random thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead birds are acceptable to ewe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big question is.........are YOU willing to go OFF THE GRID to save 1,000 birds a day from dying?
Click to expand...


Clearly you said no.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Where is a tree hugger when ya need em?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Where is a tree hugger when ya need em?



Hopefully, in a tree.

(hey, I didn't say suspended by the neck... that's just and assumption!)


----------



## Two Thumbs

I watched some youtube vid of bird huggers watching a bird fly twards a windmill.
They started cheering;  "You can make it!  YOU CAN MAKE IT!!!", then *thunk*.  I swear one of them broke into tears.


but it just shows how liberals will feast on thier own.

Green is a special liberal project, so it's sacred
Saving the wildlife is a special liberal project, so it's sacred
Not digging is sacred

So when these idiots come face to face, they go to court and we pay for the higher bills.


----------



## peach174

The report says they kill 440,000 birds each year and thousands of bats, 67 golden egales.
And studies are being conducted for health problems around the world for those who live near them.
Do Wind Turbines Cause Health Problems? Anti-Wind Power Movement Arises In Ontario (VIDEO)

All of the things that is being proposed for green energy is to expensive.
We need to use coal, oil and gas until new technology comes up with something that costs about the same gas and coal.
We are getting closer to some things that would be cost effective but it won't be for another 15 to 20 years. The things they are trying to force us to use now does not work and is too expensive.


----------



## WillowTree

G.T. said:


> How many little eggs do we eat with our breakfasts every day?
> 
> And how about, gasp.....our BAKING!! aBORTION!



I don't know moron, how many eagle eggs to you eat every day at breakfast? dew tell


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luissa said:


> This is a little different Fox. We all know that...
> It would be like banning cars because birds are dumb enough to fly into them.



So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many lies are acceptable to you?  Failure to cite is _prima facie _evidence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead eagles are acceptable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't protest the building of some apartment building or building that took over their habitat.
> 
> Did these wind farms take over their habitat or are they just flying into the turbines???
Click to expand...


They are put in migratory paths.

Who knew birds were smart enough to go with the wind?


----------



## G.T.

WillowTree said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many little eggs do we eat with our breakfasts every day?
> 
> And how about, gasp.....our BAKING!! aBORTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know moron, how many eagle eggs to you eat every day at breakfast? dew tell
Click to expand...


Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you Jesus?


----------



## G.T.

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little different Fox. We all know that...
> It would be like banning cars because birds are dumb enough to fly into them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).


----------



## WillowTree

G.T. said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many little eggs do we eat with our breakfasts every day?
> 
> And how about, gasp.....our BAKING!! aBORTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know moron, how many eagle eggs to you eat every day at breakfast? dew tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you Jesus?
Click to expand...


are you Hugo Chavez? do you smell the sulphur yet?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little different Fox. We all know that...
> It would be like banning cars because birds are dumb enough to fly into them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).
Click to expand...


That's probably the dumbest thing you've said. But I'm sure you will top yourself sometime in the future.


----------



## G.T.

WillowTree said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know moron, how many eagle eggs to you eat every day at breakfast? dew tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you Hugo Chavez? do you smell the sulphur yet?
Click to expand...


Why is an eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you vegan? Why do you care about birds all of a sudden? Oh, cuz it's political? Ohh, I gotcha. The childish my side vs. theirs game.


----------



## G.T.

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably the dumbest thing you've said. But I'm sure you will top yourself sometime in the future.
Click to expand...


Actually, that you can't find the connection is for anyone to decipher. The cards are on the table.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the dumbest thing you've said. But I'm sure you will top yourself sometime in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that you can't find the connection is for anyone to decipher. The cards are on the table.
Click to expand...


That didn't take you long.


----------



## HUGGY

WillowTree said:


> windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.



Willow...as usual you are full of shit.  The link provided by FullAuto shows that thousands of birds die *IN A YEAR* from a lot of causes related to the generation of electricity including many from electrocution on power lines.  Yes some of the fatalities are related to wind turbines.  Birds are not the brightest of animals.  They die from many causes.  Predators in the air and on the ground kill MILLIONS of birds EVERY DAY.

Looking at the local road kill I would venture that many thousands of birds *DO* get killed every day in the US from gasoline powered automobiles.

You have no point.  BUT here is a point you probably were not aware of.  Birds are the most dangerous animal to humans.  They spread communicable disease to millions of humans every year...many of them dying from this exposure.

World wide birds are responsible for the death of thousands of people every year.  No other animal even comes close to the damage birds cause humans.

You Willow are an idiot and a bird brain.


----------



## WillowTree

G.T. said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you Hugo Chavez? do you smell the sulphur yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is an eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you vegan? Why do you care about birds all of a sudden? Oh, cuz it's political? Ohh, I gotcha. The childish my side vs. theirs game.
Click to expand...


You know donchya? you asswipe for a moron, that the state of California shut the water off and starved an entire central valley farming community? No shit? they lived in the most fertile farming land in the nation and the goddamn liberals turned off their water, they had to stand in food lines begging like paupers? Know why? you asswipe of a moron?  To save a fish. and now they're killing off the eagle population with reckless abandon. so you can kiss my lily white Republican ass.


----------



## G.T.

Statement: "So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent?" followed by crazy sign.
Answer: yes. 

Statemento you believe we should stop driving because Deer haven't figured out how to cross the street? (called: analogy Prognosis: on topic)

Answer: uhhhh....I don't get it G.T., you soo stoopit I can't even believe it, GT.




Find your hole. Sit in it.


----------



## WillowTree

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...as usual you are full of shit.  The link provided by FullAuto shows that thousands of birds die *IN A YEAR* from a lot of causes related to the generation of electricity including many from electrocution on power lines.  Yes some of the fatalities are related to wind turbines.  Birds are not the brightest of animals.  They die from many causes.  Predators in the air and on the ground kill MILLIONS of birds EVERY DAY.
> 
> Looking at the local road kill I would venture that many thousands of birds *DO* get killed every day in the US from gasoline powered automobiles.
> 
> You have no point.  BUT here is a point you probably were not aware of.  Birds are the most dangerous animal to humans.  They spread communicable disease to millions of humans every year...many of them dying from this exposure.
> 
> World wide birds are responsible for the death of thousands of people every year.  No other animal even comes close to the damage birds cause humans.
> 
> You Willow are an idiot and a bird brain.
Click to expand...


and you are a moron just like GT.. I know for a fact that your own damn dog shat in yer boots.


----------



## G.T.

WillowTree said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you Hugo Chavez? do you smell the sulphur yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is an eagle more precious than a Hen? Are you vegan? Why do you care about birds all of a sudden? Oh, cuz it's political? Ohh, I gotcha. The childish my side vs. theirs game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know donchya? you asswipe for a moron, that the state of California shut the water off and starved an entire central valley farming community? No shit? they lived in the most fertile farming land in the nation and the goddamn liberals turned off their water, they had to stand in food lines begging like paupers? Know why? you asswipe of a moron?  To save a fish. and now they're killing off the eagle population with reckless abandon. so you can kiss my lily white Republican ass.
Click to expand...


I like how you don't cite anything and you act like a high-schooler when you're an old wrinkly bat. Never grew up? Matured? Pity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).



So, birds need to be smart enough not to fly into windmills, but turning the water off to Southern California to save a smelt who is too stupid not to swim into the aquaduct is perfectly reasonable?

Are you fascists sure you've checked this for consistency?


----------



## Foxfyre

Two Thumbs said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many dead eagles are acceptable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't protest the building of some apartment building or building that took over their habitat.
> 
> Did these wind farms take over their habitat or are they just flying into the turbines???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are put in migratory paths.
> 
> Who knew birds were smart enough to go with the wind?
Click to expand...


I am 100% opposed to government initated alternate energy stuff and 100% in favor of it when the private sector makes it efficient, effective, and affordable.  But that isn't the issue for me here.

I see a huge hypocrisy in environmental concerns for ANY species affected by private sector initatives and howls and recriminations if government doesn't take away people's rights in favor of protecting those species.

But when it is a government/liberal favored program like wind farms, you don't see any howls or recriminations in favor of the birds or critters then.

It is like the crying and wailing of the demise of the Mexican wolf in New Mexico.  So they reintroduced the wolves that were no longer able to easily survive on their own.  But PETA and others threatened lawsuits or other measures to prevent the ranchers from shooting the starving wolves.  So what did the environmentalists do?  They catch deer and elk, wound them so they are only half alive and turn them loose for the wolves to hunt down and kill.  Isn't that special.

And all of that is the insanity I so resent in this topsy turvy world of radical environmental extremism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen?



Because there are about 5 billion hens on Earth, and about 2,000 Eagles.

It ain't that hard to figure.

I guess we know why YOU are a leftist.....


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's called evolution. Cars have been around for a Century now, fucking deer need to learn to cross the street (we don't need to stop driving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, birds need to be smart enough not to fly into windmills, but turning the water off to Southern California to save a smelt who is too stupid not to swim into the aquaduct is perfectly reasonable?
> 
> Are you fascists sure you've checked this for consistency?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I've addressed the other story. 

What's it got to do with me, exactly?

You could always address the points I'm actually making, and not the ones you feel fit to make for me based on some story I didn't even know of and have not studied and/or commented on. Wouldn't that me the more mature approach? I think so.


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are about 5 billion hens on Earth, and about 2,000 Eagles.
> 
> It ain't that hard to figure.
> 
> I guess we know why YOU are a leftist.....
Click to expand...


So, their rarity? did you know that 99% of species ever, on Earth, have been extinct?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

G.T. said:


> Statement: "So it's the birds fault for not being intelligent?" followed by crazy sign.
> Answer: yes.
> 
> Statemento you believe we should stop driving because Deer haven't figured out how to cross the street? (called: analogy Prognosis: on topic)
> 
> Answer: uhhhh....I don't get it G.T., you soo stoopit I can't even believe it, GT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find your hole. Sit in it.



Wow three in a row, your statements get more retarded with each post.


----------



## HUGGY

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is an Eagle more precious than a Hen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are about 5 billion hens on Earth, and *about 2,000 Eagles.*
> 
> It ain't that hard to figure.
> 
> I guess we know why YOU are a leftist.....
Click to expand...


You have no fucking clue what you are talking about.  There are at least 500 Bald Eagles in the immediate vicinity of Neah Bay Washington and at least that many on the Skagit River near Bellingham Washington.

For Christ sakes...there are at least fifty Bald Eagles within the city limits of Seattle...probably more like a hundred.  There are most certainly 5000 Bald Eagles in the state of Washington alone.  Probably four or five times that in Alaska..  

I would be willing to bet that there are 100,000 to half a million Bald Eagles in North America.  They are FAR from endangered.

Skagit Eagle Watchers

Check out the tree pic in this link..I count at least 20 Eagles on one tree.

Photostrated Photography 2011 | EAGLES
This last link is pics from Neah Bay. I have personally seen over fifty Eagles in one short hike(less than half a mile) there.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> I'm not sure I've addressed the other story.



So?

HuffingPo and KOS support cutting off water to protect the Delta Smelt, so you do as well. I don't need you to address it, I've already gotten your assigned thoughts from the source.

{The ruling, made Friday evening by U.S. District Judge Oliver Wanger, was an attempt to help the delta smelt, a tiny fish once plentiful but now facing extinction. Environmentalists insist the huge Tracy-area pumps used by the State Water Project and federal Central Valley Project suck up smelt, killing huge numbers of them. Those water systems redistribute delta water to parts of the Bay Area, the San Joaquin Valley and Southern California.

"This is the most drastic cut ever to California water supplies," said Tim Quinn, the executive director of the Association of California Water Agencies, a lobbying group that represents more than 400 agencies that deliver 90 percent of the state's water. "It is the most significant decision ever made in the implementation of either the state or federal Endangered Species Act. It's the biggest impact anywhere, nationwide."}

Ruling to protect delta smelt may force water rationing in Bay Area - SFGate



> You could always address the points I'm actually making,



You're not making any points, you're blabbering stupidity in defense of you Messiah®.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> So, their rarity?



Yes, that which is rare has greater value. That's why gold is worth more than sand.



> did you know that 99% of species ever, on Earth, have been extinct?



So?

Are you supporting extinction for Eagles?


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I've addressed the other story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> HuffingPo and KOS support cutting off water to protect the Delta Smelt, so you do as well. I don't need you to address it, I've already gotten your assigned thoughts from the source.
> 
> {The ruling, made Friday evening by U.S. District Judge Oliver Wanger, was an attempt to help the delta smelt, a tiny fish once plentiful but now facing extinction. Environmentalists insist the huge Tracy-area pumps used by the State Water Project and federal Central Valley Project suck up smelt, killing huge numbers of them. Those water systems redistribute delta water to parts of the Bay Area, the San Joaquin Valley and Southern California.
> 
> "This is the most drastic cut ever to California water supplies," said Tim Quinn, the executive director of the Association of California Water Agencies, a lobbying group that represents more than 400 agencies that deliver 90 percent of the state's water. "It is the most significant decision ever made in the implementation of either the state or federal Endangered Species Act. It's the biggest impact anywhere, nationwide."}
> 
> Ruling to protect delta smelt may force water rationing in Bay Area - SFGate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always address the points I'm actually making,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making any points, you're blabbering stupidity in defense of you Messiah®.
Click to expand...


You're not worth my time to have a conversation with anyways. As to the enlarged, I'll speak for myself, thanks. You speaking for me is just farting in the wind.


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, their rarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that which is rare has greater value. That's why gold is worth more than sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that 99% of species ever, on Earth, have been extinct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you supporting extinction for Eagles?
Click to expand...


No, I'm supporting reason over stupidity. The advancement of the Human Species over the beastiality-love for the Bald Eagle.


----------



## HUGGY

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, their rarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that which is rare has greater value. That's why gold is worth more than sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that 99% of species ever, on Earth, have been extinct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> *Are you supporting extinction for Eagles?*
Click to expand...


That is an ignorant question.  The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.


----------



## Mr Natural

HUGGY said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, their rarity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that which is rare has greater value. That's why gold is worth more than sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that 99% of species ever, on Earth, have been extinct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> *Are you supporting extinction for Eagles?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an ignorant question.  The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.
Click to expand...


And if the bald eagle wasn't a symbol of America, they wouldn't give a shit how many of them perished in the wind farms of liberal hell.


----------



## G.T.

The extinction of the smelt is believed, based on study, to have a hugely negative impact on the entire eco system in the delta and up and down the coast. 

So, after studying the case, the water rationing (rationale) was not to protect a widdle pwetty fish, as the sensationalists would presume, but it's to protect an ecosystem that those living up and down the coast and in the delta are DEPENDANT ON, mainly the Native Salmon population that feeds much of the coast.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mr Clean said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that which is rare has greater value. That's why gold is worth more than sand.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> *Are you supporting extinction for Eagles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an ignorant question.  The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the bald eagle wasn't a symbol of America, they wouldn't give a shit how many of them perished in the wind farms of liberal hell.
Click to expand...


You're very wrong about that.  But I'm pretty sure if wind farms had been a private sector venture and were thought up by eeeeeevul big business instead of being a leftist government forced liberal initiative, you guys on the left would be screaming to the heavens to protect those eagles.


----------



## G.T.

Foxfyre said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an ignorant question.  The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the bald eagle wasn't a symbol of America, they wouldn't give a shit how many of them perished in the wind farms of liberal hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're very wrong about that.  But I'm pretty sure if wind farms had been a private sector venture and were thought up by eeeeeevul big business instead of being a leftist government forced liberal initiative, you guys on the left would be screaming to the heavens to protect those eagles.
Click to expand...


Thus we have this circle jerk of another partisan thread, b/c here we have the reciprocal of the left doing what you said, as it's the right doing it because it came from (it being the turbines) teh evull left. Birth of a thread.

The circle jerk of partisan politics never stops going round, but nobody ever blows a load. Sad


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> As to the enlarged, I'll speak for myself, thanks. You speaking for me is just farting in the wind.



You don't speak or think for yourself; you think what the hate sites tell you to think. You say what the party tells you to say.

No one but a mindless drone could post the kind of shit you're posting today. Your Messiah® promotes "Green" so you say that killing Eagles is cool. You didn't say that because you had a thought, you said it because it supports the party - period.


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the enlarged, I'll speak for myself, thanks. You speaking for me is just farting in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak or think for yourself; you think what the hate sites tell you to think. You say what the party tells you to say.
> 
> No one but a mindless drone could post the kind of shit you're posting today. Your Messiah® promotes "Green" so you say that killing Eagles is cool. You didn't say that because you had a thought, you said it because it supports the party - period.
Click to expand...


you



are



projecting


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> No, I'm supporting reason over stupidity.



In what thread? 

Link?



> The advancement of the Human Species over the beastiality-love for the Bald Eagle.



So you support hunting Bald Eagles?


----------



## Foxfyre

G.T. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if the bald eagle wasn't a symbol of America, they wouldn't give a shit how many of them perished in the wind farms of liberal hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very wrong about that.  But I'm pretty sure if wind farms had been a private sector venture and were thought up by eeeeeevul big business instead of being a leftist government forced liberal initiative, you guys on the left would be screaming to the heavens to protect those eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus we have this circle jerk of another partisan thread, b/c here we have the reciprocal of the left doing what you said, as it's the right doing it because it came from (it being the turbines) teh evull left. Birth of a thread.
> 
> The circle jerk of partisan politics never stops going round, but nobody ever blows a load. Sad
Click to expand...


I see it as being argued from a point of rational thought versus kneejerk and selective outrage and/or promotion by the radical environmentalist segment of society.

So which of us is more partisan do you think?


----------



## G.T.

Foxfyre said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very wrong about that.  But I'm pretty sure if wind farms had been a private sector venture and were thought up by eeeeeevul big business instead of being a leftist government forced liberal initiative, you guys on the left would be screaming to the heavens to protect those eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus we have this circle jerk of another partisan thread, b/c here we have the reciprocal of the left doing what you said, as it's the right doing it because it came from (it being the turbines) teh evull left. Birth of a thread.
> 
> The circle jerk of partisan politics never stops going round, but nobody ever blows a load. Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it as being argued from a point of rational thought versus kneejerk and selective outrage and/or promotion by the radical environmentalist segment of society.
> 
> So which of us is more partisan do you think?
Click to expand...


Do I think?

I think it's equal. I'm wholly convinced.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HUGGY said:


> That is an ignorant question.



Yours is an ignorant position, one you support purely based on partisan idiocy. 

"Suddenly the left opposes protecting wildlife and biodiversity."



> The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.



{In the past four decades, the bald eagle population has steadily risen, and recent accountings by government biologists have estimated that there are nearly 10,000 mating pairs of bald eagles in the United States, with at least one pair in each of the 48 continuous states. The birds survival is no longer in jeopardy, so it is being removed from the Endangered Species list. }

American Bald Eagle Population Surviving and Thriving

About one tenth of your claim.


----------



## Mr Natural

Foxfyre said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very wrong about that.  But I'm pretty sure if wind farms had been a private sector venture and were thought up by eeeeeevul big business instead of being a leftist government forced liberal initiative, you guys on the left would be screaming to the heavens to protect those eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus we have this circle jerk of another partisan thread, b/c here we have the reciprocal of the left doing what you said, as it's the right doing it because it came from (it being the turbines) teh evull left. Birth of a thread.
> 
> The circle jerk of partisan politics never stops going round, but nobody ever blows a load. Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it as being argued from a point of rational thought versus kneejerk and selective outrage and/or promotion by the radical environmentalist segment of society.
> 
> So which of us is more partisan do you think?
Click to expand...



What's radical about attempting to do something to break our dependence on foreign oil?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mr Clean said:


> And if the bald eagle wasn't a symbol of America, they wouldn't give a shit how many of them perished in the wind farms of liberal hell.



And if the slaughter wasn't by your Messiah's® "Green Energy" bullshit, you drones would be screaming about "biodiversity" and speciation. 

You Obamabots are such fucking frauds, it's a joke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> The extinction of the smelt is believed, based on study, to have a hugely negative impact on the entire eco system in the delta and up and down the coast.
> 
> So, after studying the case, the water rationing (rationale) was not to protect a widdle pwetty fish, as the sensationalists would presume, but it's to protect an ecosystem that those living up and down the coast and in the delta are DEPENDANT ON, mainly the Native Salmon population that feeds much of the coast.


_
"No, I'm supporting reason over stupidity. The advancement of the Human Species over the beastiality-love for the Bald Eagle."_

ROFL

What a fucking fraud.

Look, it isn't your fault, you just say what the hive tells you to say.


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extinction of the smelt is believed, based on study, to have a hugely negative impact on the entire eco system in the delta and up and down the coast.
> 
> So, after studying the case, the water rationing (rationale) was not to protect a widdle pwetty fish, as the sensationalists would presume, but it's to protect an ecosystem that those living up and down the coast and in the delta are DEPENDANT ON, mainly the Native Salmon population that feeds much of the coast.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> "No, I'm supporting reason over stupidity. The advancement of the Human Species over the beastiality-love for the Bald Eagle."_
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What a fucking fraud.
> 
> Look, it isn't your fault, you just say what the hive tells you to say.
Click to expand...


I think this went over your head. It's not surprising, because you're such a dick-head that you can't be too far from the ground. 

The harming of the eco-system effects the HUMAN population of the area, idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> you
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> 
> projecting



Killing Eagles good, killing smelts bad, Ohh Bahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Mahhh...


ROFL

You drones are a hoot.


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> 
> projecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Eagles good, killing smelts bad, Ohh Bahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Mahhh...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You drones are a hoot.
Click to expand...


Do you know what an ecosystem is?


----------



## Mr Natural

G.T. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> 
> projecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Eagles good, killing smelts bad, Ohh Bahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Mahhh...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You drones are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what an ecosystem is?
Click to expand...



Sure they do.

It's something to be exploited for monetary gain.


----------



## Full-Auto

G.T. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> 
> projecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Eagles good, killing smelts bad, Ohh Bahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Mahhh...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You drones are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what an ecosystem is?
Click to expand...


Why yes, yes I do.  This parody comes from democrats intentionally destroying jobs.


The Bob Rivers Show with Bob Spike and Joe


----------



## Avorysuds

Sallow said:


> So, like the debt thing..you've guys suddenly started to care about something else?
> 
> Well here's news.
> 
> Glass buildings kill plenty of birds. So do power lines. So do airports. So do cars.
> 
> No threads by conservatives bitching about those things.



Ahh, so you just defended yourself as being the worst parts of the "Evil Republicans." Good to know. Swallow hates animals and is ok with mass killings of them, but that's ok because so do Evil Republicans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> The harming of the eco-system effects the HUMAN population of the area, idiot.



Well no, but you're so desperate that you'll spout anything to cover for the absurd hypocrisy of your party's position. 

{California has a new endangered species on its hands in the San Joaquin Valleyfarmers. Thanks to environmental regulations designed to protect the likes of the three-inch long delta smelt, one of America's premier agricultural regions is suffering in a drought made worse by federal regulations.

The state's water emergency is unfolding thanks to the latest mishandling of the Endangered Species Act. Last December, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service issued what is known as a "biological opinion" imposing water reductions on the San Joaquin Valley and environs to safeguard the federally protected hypomesus transpacificus, a.k.a., the delta smelt. As a result, tens of billions of gallons of water from mountains east and north of Sacramento have been channelled away from farmers and into the ocean, leaving hundreds of thousands of acres of arable land fallow or scorched. }

EPA Regulations Cause Drought in California - WSJ.com

Hmmm, looks like it's protection of the smelt that is severely damaging the human population, sparky...


That you espouse two completely contradictory positions has no impact on you. You are but a drone, after all. What you say is merely the words of your party rulers, you don't actually comprehend them.


----------



## G.T.

Mr Clean said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Eagles good, killing smelts bad, Ohh Bahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Mahhh...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You drones are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what an ecosystem is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do.
> 
> It's something to be exploited for monetary gain.
Click to expand...


It's so sad to see people like him demeaning someone's intelligence when he's the idiot who doesn't understand the circumstances of the conversation. 

Hey, dipshit:

Extinction of eagles: no effect on human population.
Extinction of smelt: negative effect on the ecosystem, a.k.a. salmon and other fish a..k.a. local *human* food source


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> Do you know what an ecosystem is?



So smelts are part of the ecosystem, but Eagles aren't?

Got it.......


----------



## WillowTree

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what an ecosystem is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So smelts are part of the ecosystem, but Eagles aren't?
> 
> Got it.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mr Clean said:


> It's something to be exploited for monetary gain.



I thought it was something to be destroyed if it promoted the agenda of Dear Leader?

Raptor chopper, anyone?


----------



## G.T.

Uncensored2008 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what an ecosystem is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So smelts are part of the ecosystem, but Eagles aren't?
> 
> Got it.......
Click to expand...


Every animal is a part of an ecosystem. Eagles aren't a consequential part to ours. The smelt, according to the study, are a consequential part to those people living in the delta and on the coast.


----------



## WillowTree

Pale Rider said:


> Wind turbine farms are freakin' stupid. They cost more to build and maintain than they produce. You don't see any more of the damn ugly things being built, and as soon as the ones they did build are beyond repair, they'll start to tear them down. Good riddance to a stupid idea.



Ya know fat old Ted Kennedy REFUSED to have them in his neighborhood. REFUSED.


----------



## Seawytch

Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue. 

Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.

A single oil spill is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.


----------



## WillowTree

Seawytch said:


> Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue.
> 
> Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.
> 
> A single oil spill is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.



Domestic cats with responsible owners are ZERO threat to birds. Cause ya know why? Asshole? They live INDOORS.


----------



## bodecea

Foxfyre said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isnt the EPA up there on their asses . Oh yeah this is Boama pet project. I mean they were all over TX and oil fields over a lizard but killing eagles are acceptable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a symptom of the insanity of our times I guess.  *California has filed suit against homeowners who presumed to clear brush away from their homes to reduce the fire hazazrd because it could disturb the habitat of a protected rat*.  I guess its okay if the wild fires kill the rats.
> 
> Environmentalists protested the oil drilling platforms like crazy because it would 'harm sensitive ocean habitat.'   They still do even though it is apparent that ocean life adopted the platforms as new coral reefs and thrive around them.
> 
> Environmentalist protested expansions of oil drilling activity in the Texas Panhandle because it would disturb the habitat of some kind of rare toad or some such.  Well the toad is thriving just fine plus despite numerous oil activity all over the place, the area is now teeming with deer, antelope and other wildlife that once did not exist in that area and has now moved in there.
> 
> Environmentalist have demanded that farmer's crops dry up from lack of water lest too much water be taken from the Rio Grande and thereby risk the habitat of the silvery minnow that exists only in the middle Rio Grande in New Mexico.  Well we have now endured several years of severe drought that has dried up much of the silvery minnow's usual habitat anyway.  The fish, however, simply moved upstream or downstream to where it is still wet and are doing just fine.
> 
> But wind farms are good.  Wind farms are green.  Wind farms are darlings of the environmentalists.
> 
> So the eagles be damned.
Click to expand...


Want to read up on that one....link plz.


----------



## Mr Natural

WillowTree said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue.
> 
> Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.
> 
> A single oil spill is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic cats with responsible owners are ZERO threat to birds. Cause ya know why? Asshole? They live INDOORS.
Click to expand...



And people who have cats and keep them locked up indoors never to experience what it means to be a cat are selfish pigs.


----------



## Seawytch

WillowTree said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue.
> 
> Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.
> 
> A single oil spill is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic cats with responsible owners are ZERO threat to birds. Cause ya know why? Asshole? They live INDOORS.
Click to expand...


Do you ever get tired of being a jerk (and wrong)?

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/22/obvious-study-of-the-day-cats-are-a-main-cause-of-bird-deaths/


----------



## bodecea

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> windfarms kill a thousand birds a day. ain't green energy grand? axe an eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...as usual you are full of shit.  The link provided by FullAuto shows that thousands of birds die *IN A YEAR* from a lot of causes related to the generation of electricity including many from electrocution on power lines.  Yes some of the fatalities are related to wind turbines.  Birds are not the brightest of animals.  They die from many causes.  Predators in the air and on the ground kill MILLIONS of birds EVERY DAY.
> 
> Looking at the local road kill I would venture that many thousands of birds *DO* get killed every day in the US from gasoline powered automobiles.
> 
> You have no point.  BUT here is a point you probably were not aware of.  Birds are the most dangerous animal to humans.  They spread communicable disease to millions of humans every year...many of them dying from this exposure.
> 
> World wide birds are responsible for the death of thousands of people every year.  No other animal even comes close to the damage birds cause humans.
> 
> *You Willow are an idiot and a bird brain*.
Click to expand...


No wonder she's concerned and worried.


----------



## WillowTree

Mr Clean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue.
> 
> Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.
> 
> A single oil spill is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic cats with responsible owners are ZERO threat to birds. Cause ya know why? Asshole? They live INDOORS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And people who have cats and keep them locked up indoors never to experience what it means to be a cat are selfish pigs.
Click to expand...






I disagree with ya so stick that up yer ass and smoke it.


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> Not that I think for a minute that Willow gives a damn about the bats and birds killed by wind turbines, but it IS an issue.
> 
> Offshore wind farms would reduce the number of animals injured or killed and I have no doubt that someone is out there building a better wind collection system.
> 
> *A single oil spill* is still more devastating to an Eco system than wind farms and domestic cats are still a bigger danger to birds.



Yeah, but Righties apologize to oil spillers.


----------



## G.T.

what an immature old bitch. no wonder she doesn't work, yet isn't spending her time out with friends and shit. nobody probably can stand the bitch


----------



## dustythedog

Only from  C alifornia, home if the fruits & nuts, would you find someone like you. I'm sure windmills kill birds, so do cars, airplanes, oil spills, & other birds. When hunters shoot them, I love to retreive them. Windmills won't solve our energy problems, but they are part of the solution. Birds, like all nature's creatures evolve and will learn to avoid the many hazzards put in their path.

P.S. I think medical pot is a good thing, but, too much of a good thing, may be a bad thing!


----------



## HUGGY

Uncensored2008 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an ignorant question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is an ignorant position, one you support purely based on partisan idiocy.
> 
> "Suddenly the left opposes protecting wildlife and biodiversity."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bald Eagle isn't even remotely an endangered species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {In the past four decades, the bald eagle population has steadily risen, and recent accountings by government biologists have estimated that there are nearly *10,000 mating pairs of bald eagles in the United States*, with at least one pair in each of the 48 continuous states. The birds survival is no longer in jeopardy, so it is being removed from the Endangered Species list. }
> 
> American Bald Eagle Population Surviving and Thriving
> 
> About one tenth of your claim.
Click to expand...


10,000 mating pairs produce around 15,000 eaglets a year.  There are over three times that number of immature eagles so even with your extremely low numbers that means that there are at least 50,000 eagles.  

I am not a "lib"

I have been a republican for over 40 years.  As were my parents and theirs.  Try not to confuse Christian Fundamentalist fuckwits with republicans.  Just because they stole my party does not make me one of them.


----------



## freedombecki

dustythedog said:


> Only from  C alifornia, home if the fruits & nuts, would you find someone like you. I'm sure windmills kill birds, so do cars, airplanes, oil spills, & other birds. When hunters shoot them, I love to retreive them. Windmills won't solve our energy problems, but they are part of the solution. Birds, like all nature's creatures evolve and will learn to avoid the many hazzards put in their path.
> 
> P.S. I think medical pot is a good thing, but, too much of a good thing, may be a bad thing!



I beg your pardon. California is also home of some of the most admired and good people in the world. Walt Disney, who gave us Mickey Mouse, great kids' movies, and Disneyland, not only promoted wholesome entertainment for children and adults alike, he gave generously to foundations to promote the arts. 

Don't tell me you haven't been touched by at least one of California's sons and daughters who include:
*Marcus Allen* football player _San Diego_
*Luis Walter Alvarez* inventor, _San Francisco_
*Gertrude Atherton* author, _San Francisco_
*David Belasco* playwright and producer, _San Francisco_
*Shirley Temple Black* actress, ambassador, _Santa Monica_
*Robert Bower* inventor, _Santa Monica_
*Dave Brubeck* musician, _Concord_
*Julia Child* chef, television, _Pasadena_
*Coolio* rap artist, _Los Angeles_
*Frederick G. Cottrell* inventor, _Oakland_
*Leonardo DiCaprio* actor _Hollywood_
*Joe DiMaggio* baseball player, _Martinez_
*James H. Doolittle* air force general, _Alameda_
*Isadora Duncan* dancer, _San Francisco_
*John Frémont* explorer, _San Francisco_
*Robert Frost* poet, _San Fancisco_
*Jerry Garcia* guitarist, singer, _San Francisco_
*Charles P. Ginsburg* inventor, _San Francisco_
*Richard Pancho Gonzales* tennis player, _Los Angeles_
*Jeff Gordon* car racer, _Vallejo_
*William Randolph Hearst* publisher, _San Francisco_
*Mariel Hemingway* actress, _Mill Valley_
*Sidney Howard* playwright, _Oakland_
*Anthony M. Kennedy* jurist, _Sacramento_
*Jack London* author, _San Francisco_
*George Lucas* filmmaker, _Modesto_
*Theodore Harold Maiman* inventor, _Los Angeles_
*Mark McGwire* baseball player, _Pomona_
*Aimee Semple McPherson* evangelist, _Ontario_
*Dominique Moreanir* gymnast, _Hollywood_
*Emma Nevada* opera singer, _Alpha_
*Richard M. Nixon* U.S. president, _Yorba Linda_
*Isamu Noguchi* sculptor, _Los Angeles_
*George S. Patton, Jr.* general, _San Gabriel_
*Robert Redford* actor, _Santa Monica_
*Sally K. Ride* astronaut, _Encino_
*William Saroyan* author, _Fresno_
*Lincoln Steffens* journalist, author, _San Francisco_
*John Steinbeck* author, _Salinas_
*Adlai Stevenson* statesman, _Los Angeles_
*Michael Tilson Thomas* conductor, _Hollywood_
*Earl Warren* jurist, _Los Angeles_
*Serena & Venus Williams* tennis players, _Lynwood_
*Myra Wilson* actress, _Burbank_
*Eldrick "Tiger" Woods* golfer, _Cypress

_Our nation has many good sons and daughters and it does not become us to ankle bite any given state, because as everywhere else, there are good people wherever you go in this great land of ours. America has been greatly blessed by people from California in every discipline of human endeavor.


----------



## WillowTree

So in conclusion.. we can safetly say,, libturds don't give a shit about killing animals.. oh wait just a fucking minute?????? didn't they make a big stink about Mrs. Palin shooting a moose or a wolf or something? but our bald eagles now count for naught. fucking morons.


----------



## G.T.

I think it's safe to say that you draw conclusions based on Generalities and don't have the brain capacity to see deeper into any issues; further, it's a really good thing that you don't hold any important decision making positions because you seem incapable of rational thought and reasoning.


----------



## WillowTree

G.T. said:


> I think it's safe to say that you draw conclusions based on Generalities and don't have the brain capacity to see deeper into any issues; further, it's a really good thing that you don't hold any important decision making positions because you seem incapable of rational thought and reasoning.









I think it's safe to say you need to go take another dose of medicine, the first one didn't do it for ya.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> So in conclusion.. we can safetly say,, libturds don't give a shit about killing animals.. oh wait just a fucking minute?????? didn't they make a big stink about Mrs. Palin shooting a moose or a wolf or something? but our bald eagles now count for naught. fucking morons.



Anyone else as touched as I am at WillowTree's concern for our wild birds....why, I bet she cares as much for them, sincerely, as she cares for our troops in harm's way, sincerely.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillowTree said:


> So in conclusion.. we can safetly say,, libturds don't give a shit about killing animals.. oh wait just a fucking minute?????? didn't they make a big stink about Mrs. Palin shooting a moose or a wolf or something? but our bald eagles now count for naught. fucking morons.



It's just more proof;

There is NO hypocrisy like demopocrisy...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Anyone else as touched as I am at WillowTree's concern for our wild birds....



Don't get distracted, little feral one, I think I saw a Billygoat trying to cross your bridge without paying the toll.


----------

